

Bill Gates Discussing New Nuclear Reactor With China  - acak
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203501304577084450143654704.html

======
Egregore
Is he doing it with China because there are less restrictions, or because
China also has the technology to commit to the project?

~~~
noonespecial
My guess is the Americans NIMBYed him right off the continent. I only hope
they don't NIH the results once they work out how to produce clean safe
reactors over there.

~~~
kennu
Just like he eventually worked out how to produce clean safe operating
systems. No wait..

~~~
LearnYouALisp
I will be disappointed if this comment is given up votes.

